# TUG Timeshare Marketplace tops $32 Million in completed resales and rentals!



## TUGBrian (Mar 14, 2017)

This is the dollar amount total for Timeshare Classified ads actually marked as sold or rented in the TUG Timeshare marketplace....every one of them commission free!

http://ads.tug2.net

any TUG member can post a resale or rental ad in minutes, all online thru the marketplace using the link above! Paying huge upfront fees to sell or rent your timeshare is one of the biggest mistakes you can make as an owner, we continue to prove this month in and month out as owners find success selling and renting themselves right here on TUG!

if you havent visited the marketplace in awahile, or are considering selling or renting a Timeshare, check it out here:

TUG Timeshare Marketplace


----------



## mogulman (Mar 19, 2017)

That's an impressive amount... Is there a link you could provide for 'completed listings' that would show how much various timeshares have sold for? If this questions has been asked before, I apologize for asking it again... Thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 20, 2017)

yes, completed resale and rental history records are located on each individual resort review page and available to TUG members.

this can be accessed from the left hand side menu bar on each resort review page.


we also update this every year:

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_sales_rental_history.html


----------

